# electrical problem--accessories do not work but car runs fine



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

I installed a hotshot header yesterday, and drove it last night and everythign was fine. I went today and retightened the manifold bolts and then started the car and noticed that none of my intruments or cluster informational lights(like the CEL, brake, turning signal indicators, etc) work, but the background lights on the gauges work, my radio will not power on, my turn signals do not work, the dome light does not work, the power doors and windows don't work, and my factory remote will not work. The car will start fine and run fine. I checked all the fuses and none are blown. Does anyone have any ideas???? Thank You
btw I have a 1998 200sx se-r


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Did you check the BIG FUSES under the hood??? these cars have fuses under the dash & under the hood.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Did you check the BIG FUSES under the hood??? these cars have fuses under the dash & under the hood.


yes i checked the fuses in the box by the driver's knee and in the boxes by the battery


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

If you just mentioned Electronic Devices, I would think you had a Bigger Problem, but Dome Light isn't exactly an Electronic Device, so don't panic.

Just Guessing, unplugg & plugg fuses, sometimes they have connection problems & with these changes it will improve a lot.

Also.. What about grounds? I've no idea where grounds connect under dash but I'm shure there's a ground spot there.

Many times a problem appears after a non-connected modification, maybe in this case there's no connection with the HS header.

Good Luck


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

200sxman said:


> I installed a hotshot header yesterday, and drove it last night and everythign was fine. I went today and retightened the manifold bolts and then started the car and noticed that none of my intruments or cluster informational lights(like the CEL, brake, turning signal indicators, etc) work, but the background lights on the gauges work, my radio will not power on, my turn signals do not work, the dome light does not work, the power doors and windows don't work, and my factory remote will not work. The car will start fine and run fine. I checked all the fuses and none are blown. Does anyone have any ideas???? Thank You
> btw I have a 1998 200sx se-r


I had the exact same problem. My engines a 1.6 so i dont know how similar yours is. it was a fusible link under the hood. Its next to the battery and i think its labled "BATTERY". It was a 75 amp. It also caused my alternator to not work also, so be careful, you might just be running on the battery.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Also, if that fusible link is your prob, its VERY hard to find. no one has it. not napa, advance, autozone, orielly, carquest. And the nissan dealer had to order it. I ended up gettin 2 at the yard.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> Also, if that fusible link is your prob, its VERY hard to find. no one has it. not napa, advance, autozone, orielly, carquest. And the nissan dealer had to order it. I ended up gettin 2 at the yard.



Yes, upon further inspection, it is that "battery" fusible link next to the battery. Now another, related question--how did you get the old one out? It looks like it has a tab on the side to push in and then pull the whole thing out, but It won't come out. And I am starting to realize that nobody has it, I have went to Autozone and O'Reilly's I will go to a dealership tomarrow and hope they have one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

200sxman said:


> Yes, upon further inspection, it is that "battery" fusible link next to the battery. Now another, related question--how did you get the old one out? It looks like it has a tab on the side to push in and then pull the whole thing out, but It won't come out. And I am starting to realize that nobody has it, I have went to Autozone and O'Reilly's I will go to a dealership tomarrow and hope they have one. Thanks for the help.


Yeah, it just pulls out.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

where might i find this fuseable link...im having same prob kinda but my dome and turn sigs work


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

slow200 said:


> where might i find this fuseable link...im having same prob kinda but my dome and turn sigs work


I already said where it was. Right near the battery. In a little plastic box.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive blown that fuse like 3 times....no parts store carries it..not even napa(and they stock everything!.) dealerships sometimes dont stock these, ive got them there before twice, one dealer cost 11$ and the other was 22$....dont know the reason behind the price difference, but i was 2hrs away from home and needed it no matter what, i knew i wasnt getting it anywhere else so i bit the bullet.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

RotaryRyan said:


> I had the exact same problem. My engines a 1.6 so i dont know how similar yours is. it was a fusible link under the hood. Its next to the battery and i think its labled "BATTERY". It was a 75 amp. It also caused my alternator to not work also, so be careful, you might just be running on the battery.



thats EXACTLY what happened to mine when i got my header installed...(before i knew anything about cars)...


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats EXACTLY what happened to mine when i got my header installed...(before i knew anything about cars)...


It happened to me when i changed my alternator....


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

I usually went to the local junkyard, and found a few out a 95 and up nissan car.


----------



## 200sx NAguirre (Sep 12, 2020)

I have all


200sxman said:


> I installed a hotshot header yesterday, and drove it last night and everythign was fine. I went today and retightened the manifold bolts and then started the car and noticed that none of my intruments or cluster informational lights(like the CEL, brake, turning signal indicators, etc) work, but the background lights on the gauges work, my radio will not power on, my turn signals do not work, the dome light does not work, the power doors and windows don't work, and my factory remote will not work. The car will start fine and run fine. I checked all the fuses and none are blown. Does anyone have any ideas???? Thank You
> btw I have a 1998 200sx se-r


I have the same issue but none of my gauges dont work nor does the dimmer lights need help figuring this out


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

200sx NAguirre said:


> I have all
> 
> I have the same issue but none of my gauges dont work nor does the dimmer lights need help figuring this out


There is a small wire that comes off the postitive battery terminal, there is a part where the wire clips into the terminal.in a red plastic. Its probably has corrosion in it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

200sxman said:


> Yes, upon further inspection, it is that "battery" fusible link next to the battery. Now another, related question--how did you get the old one out? It looks like it has a tab on the side to push in and then pull the whole thing out, but It won't come out. And I am starting to realize that nobody has it, I have went to Autozone and O'Reilly's I will go to a dealership tomarrow and hope they have one. Thanks for the help.


You can get fusible link wire here: Fusible Link Wire


----------

